# Cleaning Dirty Feet....



## MacFly (Jan 31, 2010)

i have a beautiful shot of a model, but unfortunately the bottom of her feet is showing and is fairly dirty.

[image removed]

is there an effective way to clean up her feet in LR?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL Well that title certainly caught my attention!

If you do anything, it'd be adjustment brush, set to brightening the exposure and possibly adjusting the colour slightly. I'd switch to PS for that kind of job personally.


----------



## MacFly (Jan 31, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=9'83.msg61229#msg61229 date=1264964513]
LOL Well that title certainly caught my attention!

If you do anything, it'd be adjustment brush, set to brightening the exposure and possibly adjusting the colour slightly. I'd switch to PS for that kind of job personally.
[/quote]

LOL, sorry...i had no other way of describing it.

I was hoping i could do something in LR, not too handy with PS. Thanks V.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 31, 2010)

I would use photoshop, or a good quality soap !


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Feb 1, 2010)

Who is looking at her feet? ??? What I notice is the "The Man from U.N.C.L.E" lunch box next to her head. I actually have one- the lunch box.
Your best bet is photoshop her feet and the background.

                                Bob- the slide shooter at heart

PS: you can see Napoleon Solo punching out the bad guy!


----------



## ernie (Feb 2, 2010)

Lunchbox!? Yeah, right.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Feb 3, 2010)

On a serious note, I do not shoot models but some principles do apply to many aspects of photography. Before I hit the shutter button, I look all around- the foreground and the background. If I see a wrapper from a fast food restaurant, I will walk over and remove it. I just went to see Frans Lanting's 'slide show' on Namibia. Before shooting pictures at a waterhole, Frans Lanting removed elephant dung( with gloves) to clean up the area. 
What I am saying is take a little extra time before shooting; this will save you a lot of time( and work) afterward.


                                         Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## MarkNicholas (Feb 3, 2010)

[quote author=Robert T Higaki link=topic=9'83.msg61377#msg61377 date=1265166791]
On a serious note, I do not shoot models but some principles do apply to many aspects of photography. Before I hit the shutter button, I look all around- the foreground and the background. If I see a wrapper from a fast food restaurant, I will walk over and remove it. I just went to see Frans Lanting's 'slide show' on Namibia. Before shooting pictures at a waterhole, Frans Lanting removed elephant dung( with gloves) to clean up the area. 
What I am saying is take a little extra time before shooting; this will save you a lot of time( and work) afterward.
[/quote]

Are you not just trying to deflect discussion about that MFU "lunchbox" 

Personally, I think that the background clutter in this particular photo works quite well, except perhaps for the lunchbox and and the dirty feet.


----------



## adrianlambert (Feb 3, 2010)

I quite like the feet dirty.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Feb 4, 2010)

[quote author=MarkNicholas link=topic=9'83.msg61379#msg61379 date=1265176816]


Personally, I think that the background clutter in this particular photo works quite well, except perhaps for the lunchbox and and the dirty feet.
[/quote]

  Mark- if the lunch pail box was a dark color(brown), I would have not raise a red flag. The lunchbox would have blended in with the rest of the background. But, the box is bright yellow and red and has a picture of Robert Vaughn- too distracting. ( no- offense to Dr. Vaughn; I think he has a Ph.D)
As for the dirty feet, just tell everyone- the model has a nice tan down there.
  MacFly- you did a very nice shot of the model; very good poise.

                                   Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------

